#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Ретриты, лекции, семинары >  > > >  >  >  Лекции Геше Джампа Тинлея в Москве март-апрель 2009

## Djampel Tharchin

Лекции Геше-Ла в Москве возобновятся с 21 марта
и будут проводиться в помещении центра Ламы Цонкапы трижды в неделю:
*Понедельник, среда - 19:00*
*Суббота - 12:00*(только для имеющих тантрические посвящения или благословения -?)

Первая лекция состоится *в субботу, 21 марта в 12:00*.
Приглашаются все желающие, вход свободный.

После лекции будет подношение Цог.



http://buddha.ru/content/?q=taxonomy/term/1

----------


## Kash

Видеотрансляция осуществляется с портала rutube.ru.
Просмотреть можно непосредственно с rutube.ru: http://rutube.ru/tv/buddha-23.html  или   со страницы нашего сайта   http://buddha.ru

Аудио транслируется в виде плейлиста Winamp по адресу http://87.251.153.74:8080/listen.pls 
Инструкции по прослушиванию аудио и просмотру видео читайте здесь

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Чему будут посвящены лекции?

----------


## Kash

В понедельник первая, там и увидим. Обычно  -  тренировка ума, избавления от деструктивных эмоций.

----------


## Kash

Уточнена тема  -   "Медитация как необходимая часть практики. Медитация Шаматха."  :Wink:

----------

Ersh (24.03.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (24.03.2009), Гьямцо (25.03.2009)

----------


## Kash

> Видеотрансляция осуществляется с портала rutube.ru.
> Просмотреть можно непосредственно с rutube.ru: http://rutube.ru/tv/buddha-23.html  или   со страницы нашего сайта   http://buddha.ru


Качество видеотрансляции поднято до 20 кадров в секунду. Если Ваш канал меньше 250кб/с, и не позволяет смотреть видео, слушайте только аудио, ссылки выше.

----------

